# need help finding a good ar15 in 223



## JDD (Feb 7, 2010)

looking for a great ar15 for coyote hunting my shots will be out to 350 yards need some help finding the right gun


----------



## nukemonster (Feb 8, 2010)

AR, 
Let me be the first to help!
What I have is Rock River Arms 20" "Coyote Rifle" with a Leupold VX3 1.75x6 set in a DNZ Freedom Reaper mount with a Kenton Industries TTC Knob tuned to a 55g. HPBT cartridge. To steady things up, I have a Vickers Tach. sling, a Harris Bipod up front and a Accushot Monopod attached to the Magpul PRS Rear Stock! The accuracy was better than the RRA guarentee of 3/4"moa. at a 100yds. with 75gr. Hornady TAP 5.56x45!
I tried to attach a pic! Let me know what you think!
Good Day!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice rig Nukemonster.
JDD,If you reload and want to reach out and touch them,you could consider a 243 WSSM from Mike at Ded Tech.

http://www.dtechsuperstore.com/WSSM%20page.htm

Accuracy and punch repeatedly at distance.
Good hunting!


----------



## JDD (Feb 7, 2010)

thats a good looking gun and it sounds like it can shoot some groups. my buddy was saying something about spike tactical ars what do you guys think about them.i have been looking at alot of different brands i dont really know alot about ars but i thought it would make a great coyote gun i have a remington 700 in 22-250 its a great shooting gun but i want something that i can make a follow up shot quicker.


----------



## nukemonster (Feb 8, 2010)

AR,
I have my rifle set up for Long Range and Walking Varmint Silhouette Competions at the gun club, I'll see how I do this weekend. I understand that I'll be up against custom high end rifles with Night Force optics, "its not the equipment that makes the man"!
Perhaps I'll only drink a 1/2 a pot of coffee on Saturday morning  
So, you want fast followup shots, that hasn't happened with my '30-06,.308 or my .243 until this AR came along!
This RRA Coyote Rifle has the weight and balance that will allow you to shoot 10rd volleys at a 14" targets 300-400yds without a miss in less than 15 seconds.
The attached pic is of a target from last weekend using Hornady Tap 75gr 5.56 ammo set at 100 yds. The lower group is with the Kenton TTC Knob set at 100m and the upper group was set on the 200m click.
The point here is this 1:9 barrel likes the 75gr. round.


----------



## JDD (Feb 7, 2010)

hope you do good so about that spike tactical is it any good and does anyone own one. and would you guys prefer a 20" barrel over a 16.5"


----------



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

I just went through the same thing you are going through. I just purchased an AR15 in December and did quite a bit of research before I purchased it. Now obviously the gun you pick is going to have to suit what you want to do with it. For me I mainly want to use it to shoot coyotes. So after a lot of internet research and looking at peoples reviews I narrowed it down what I wanted in the gun which was a 20" free floated bull barrel, 1:9 or 1:10 twist for some lighter bullets (45-65 grain), flat top A4 style upper reciever for mounting a scope, a reputation for accuracy, a decent trigger, and obviously price.

The two manufacturers of AR's that had exactly what I wanted were Rock River Arms and Olympic Arms. I had read some excellent reviews of the Ultramatch upper that Mike at D-Tech makes and it was about the same price as the RRA's rifle. Being that I like to help out the local guy I decided to go with an Olympic Arms. So I got on the phone with Mike and he said there would be an 8 month wait for an Ultramatch, because he does some work on the rifle. But, he said I could get an off the shelf Target Match from Olympic in 5 days. And that this rifle would be very similar to the Ultramatch in terms of accuracy. So, being that I don't like to wait, I chose the latter. Plus the Target Match was quite a bit cheaper than the Ultramatch. So for $865 I got the Target Match with a custom trigger job from Mike and a sling stud installed in the foregrip.

Good luck with finding the right gun.


----------



## JDD (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for all the information i looked at rock river ars and they look like a really good gun. i have a local guy here close to where i live that builds ars and he builds spike tactical i was just wondering if they are good and relieable.


----------



## nukemonster (Feb 8, 2010)

JDD,
Go look at the customs but RRA guarentees 3/4" moa. out of the box! What's a builder going to do? As long as you have that 2 stage match trigger and a free floating match 20" barrel, the rest is cash and smooth talking BS! I know Kimber (bolts) guarentees moa groups but who else can touch that for less than $1400 in a AR platform.
Let me tell you something about that gun in the grass! The last run out to the range my 18 yr son, my buddy and myself shot that rifle anywhere from 50yds out to 500yds effectively putting close to 200 rounds down range. Three people 1 rifle! 
To my left 2 gents with 2- AR's and 2-bolt rifles, trying to look like contractors. To our right, dad and son with 2 AR's and M1A! 
When my son, on his first time out can outshoot all those folks, with a little coaching, thats a good shooting low recoil rifle!
That also is with off the shelf ammo and I'll let you know the brands when your ready!
Good Day!


----------



## JDD (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for all the information guys. witch rra would you prefer? also what brand of ammo do you guys prefer out of a ar?


----------



## nukemonster (Feb 8, 2010)

JDD,
I'll get back to you after the match on saturday. My plan is to use my $9.99 a box 5.56 FMJ winchester or federal at the 100 and 200 meter targets and to use my blackhills 68gr. match HP's at the 400 and 500 meter targets.
I'll tell you more later!
Got to go to work!


----------



## JDD (Feb 7, 2010)

alright thanks
good luck


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

just curious...why an AR? I shoot a Howa 1500 in .223....great 'yote...or anything else rifle


----------



## JDD (Feb 7, 2010)

i just wanted to shoot multiple shots quickly and i heard alot of good things about ars. i have a remington 700 in 22-250 and its a great yote gun also


----------



## nukemonster (Feb 8, 2010)

JDD, 
When I was paying for some items at Cabela"s I noticed a magazine with a Stagg Arms review on the front cover. It seemed to be a current issue and you should be able to find it in the rifle and ammo section! Stagg, I believe is making the piston recoil system, they have their benefits and you may be stepping into one in the $2500 range.


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

how about a ruger sr-556 they are piston drivin with lots of rails and are around 1500


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a well set up DPMS/YHM 16" stainless bull that shoots dime sized and smaller groups at 100 with 50gr vmax. Only 40 rounds through it. Listed on classifieds if you are looking for a less expensive option. Rifle is basically brand new.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Savage,

I've just gotta ask, why would you be selling such a great shooting semi-auto?

KD


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

About 2 weeks after I bought this I built one from parts with a 20" 1:8" lilja that shoots heavy bullets just as well, and since I built it, I like it better!


----------



## JDD (Feb 7, 2010)

how much are you willing to sell it for?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

JDD, I sent you a PM, but just in case, the ad is bumped to the first page in the classified section. I have a couple prices listed depending on what you want with the rifle.


----------

